# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η νέα μου κατασκευή!! Ζευγαρώστρα 80χ40χ40 !!

## karakonstantakis

*Η ζευγαρώστρα έχει διαστάσεις 80χ40χ40 και ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα το απόγευμα !!
 Η πρώτη είναι δώρο στον φίλο μου τον Ανδρέα (andreascrete) που τόσα έχει κάνει για μένα !!!  

Μιά φώτο προς το παρόν.... Σύντομη λεπτομερές παρουσίαση όπως πάντα !!! 

Και για να σας τρελάνω.... την βουτάς σε πισίνα.....και τα υλικά δεν πρόκειται να πάθουν απολύτως τίποτα.... το μυστικό ??? ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ !!! 

*

*Λεπτομέρειες σύντομα......

* ::

----------


## jk21

θα μας τρελανει ο κουζουλος ! μπραβο Αλεξ τοσο για την κατασκευη που δειχνει  απο μακρια τελεια ,τοσο για οτι ξερεις να εκτιμας την βοηθεια των αλλων ,οσο ... και γιατι βλεπω να μου κανεις το χατηρι να ετοιμαζεις για την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης πιο οργανωμενα οτι ελλειπε απο την υπεροχη κλουβα σου !

----------


## δημητρα

πραγματικα υπεροχη, αλλα νανοτεχνολογια στην ζευγαρωστρα? τι αλλο θα δουμε στην ζωη μας. θα ηθελα να μαθω τι επικαλυψη εχει το ξυλο?

----------


## COMASCO

και παλι μπραβο αλεξανδρε!πολυ ωραια...βασικα τι ωραια...τελεια ειναι!αντε με το καλο περιμενουμε να την δουμε και γεματη!και πλουσιο φωτορεπορταζ!αν και ξερω οτι δεν μας αφηνεις με λιγες φωτο και πληροφοριες!

----------


## lagreco69

> *
> 
> Μιά φώτο προς το παρόν.... Σύντομη λεπτομερές παρουσίαση όπως πάντα !!! 
> 
> **Λεπτομέρειες σύντομα....*


Υπεροχη ειναι Αλεξανδρε!!! ανυπομονω για την παρουσιαση!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Συγχαρητήρια όπως πάντα Αλέξανδρε, αλλά δράμα ο φωτογράφος  ::  ακόμη λίγο να μην συμπεριλάμβανε στη φώτο το κλουβί.  ::

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε !!! 
δείχνει πολύ ωραία  :Happy:  Περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτογραφίες. Πολύ καλή και η ιδέα της αδιαβροχοποίησης..

----------


## kirkal

Πολύ όμορφη και η κατασκευή...και το γύρω τοπίο και η θέα!!!!

----------


## Jonny

Όμορφη κατασκευή, αλλά περιμένουμε το μυστικό!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το πιθανότερο αύριο Τετάρτη το απόγευμα (αλλιώς απόγευμα Παρασκευής) να είμαι έτοιμος για την αναλυτική παρουσίαση !!! Ωστόσο μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βίντεο για το υλικό ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ που χρησιμοποίησα !!  Κόστος 1 Λίτρου 18 ευρώ !!!

*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Το πιθανότερο αύριο Τετάρτη το απόγευμα (αλλιώς απόγευμα Παρασκευής) να είμαι έτοιμος για την αναλυτική παρουσίαση !!! Ωστόσο μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βίντεο για το υλικό ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ που χρησιμοποίησα !!  Κόστος 1 Λίτρου 18 ευρώ !!!
> 
> *


Εγώ Αλέξανδρε χρησιμοποιώ 2 χέρια βερνίκι του νερού!!!  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νικόλα επέτρεψε μου να σου πω, ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα υλικό με το άλλο !!*

*Τι είναι η Νανοτεχνολογία*
*Νανοτεχνολογία είναι ο κλάδος της επιστήμης που έχει ως σκοπό να δημιουργήσει σωματίδια ύλης, τα οποία είναι πολύ μικρά σε μέγεθος – συνήθως 100 νανόμετρα ή μικρότερα. Ένα νανόμετρο (nm) είναι ένα δισεκατομμυριοστό του μέτρου (10-9 m). Για ν’ αντιληφθεί κανείς το σχετικό μέγεθος ενός νανόμετρου προς το μέτρο, μπορεί να φανταστεί το εξής: Αν η γη είναι όσο ένα μέτρο, τότε το νανόμετρο είναι όσο ένα μήλο. Όταν ένα κοινό υλικό μικραίνει σε επίπεδο νανοκλίμακας, τότε παρουσιάζει πρωτότυπες και μοναδικές ιδιότητες, σε σχέση με τα μόρια ή τα ευμεγέθη, κλασικά υλικά όπως τα γνωρίζουμε.*

*Έτσι, αναπτύσσουμε μοναδικές εφαρμογές με όχημα τη νανοτεχνολογία, με σκοπό να εφαρμοστούν στην καθημερινότητα χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις από τον τελικό χρήστη, γνώσεις ή υψηλό κόστος. Σε τελική ανάλυση, πρόκειται για μια νέα επιστήμη, η οποία στα επόμενα χρόνια θ’ ανατρέψει τα πάντα στην καθημερινότητά μας. Η νανοτεχνολογία σήμερα εφαρμόζεται:*

**Στην Ιατρική με πολύ εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα, καθώς σε λίγο καιρό ασθένειες, που μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν ανίατες, θα καταπολεμηθούν.*
**Στο Διάστημα για προστασία των διαστημικών σταθμών.*
**Στην πληροφορική, όπου νέες γενιές επεξεργαστών κατασκευάζονται και θα ανατρέψουν τα μέχρι σήμερα δεδομένα.*
**Σε καταναλωτικά προϊόντα, τα οποία απευθύνονται στο ευρύ κοινό, με στόχο να κάνουν τη ζωή των ανθρώπων καλύτερη και ασφαλέστερη.*
**Στα επόμενα χρόνια τα πάντα στη ζωή μας, από το ψωμί μέχρι τα πιο πολύπλοκα αντικείμενα, θα περιέχουν στοιχεία νανοτεχνολογίας.*

----------


## ninos

Αυτες οι μεμβρανες προστασιας δεν κρατουν για παντα. Λογικα σε 2 χρονια,χρειαζεται παλι περασμα, ιδιος εαν ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο.

Ειχα περασει κ εγω μια ραφιερα που τοθετουσα τα πουλια κ απο πανω περασα κ βερνικι για να ειναι κλειστοι οι ποροι του ξυλου

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ καλο, ακου τωρα, αυτο που εβαλες δεν ξερω 100% αν ειναι νανοτεχνολογια γιατι δεν ξερω τι νανοσωματιδια χρησιμοποιει. παντως σαν ιδεα θα πρεπει να ειναι οτι βαζεις στο ξυλο το αιωρημα νανοσωματιδιων και τοτε αντι να δημιουργηθουν ελκτικες δυναμεις μεταξυ ξυλου κ νερου, εχουμε απωστικες. εχουμε φιανομενο διαβροχης. αλλα εκτος απο ολα μην την ριξεις στην πισινα :Jumping0046:  και μην την αφηνεις σε πολυ ηλιο.

φιλικα

----------


## vag21

ποσο καιρο κραταει αλεξανδρε?υπαρχει προβλημα αν ερθουν σε επαφη τα πουλια?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ο κατασκευαστής δίνει εγγύηση 20 ετών !! Δεν χρειάζεται ξανά πέρασμα !! Εχω χρησιμοποίηση και εγώ ξανά Νανοτεχνολογία σε αστάρωμα στο σπίτι μου εξωτερικά από την ίδια εταιρία !! Πχ σε ένα καλό αστάρι για την χρήση αυτή, βάζεις 3-4 καπάκια Νανοτεχνολογία και κάνει τον τοίχο σαν το Νάυλον !! Αναπνέει κανονικά ο σοβάς και ταυτόχρονα απωθεί εντελώς το νερό !! Εγώ ρίχνω νερό στον τοίχο μου και αυτό γλιστράει...όπως γλιστράει το νερό όταν "κερώσουμε" το αυτοκίνητό μας....όπως γλιστράει το νερό από το παμπρίζ του αυτοκινήτου μας !! Αν δεν το δει κάποιος σε πράξη δεν μπορεί να το συλλάβει !!  Αν καταφέρω θα σας ανεβάσω βίντεο να δείτε μετά από 3 χρόνια που έχω περάσει το σπίτι τη γίνεται ρίχνοντας νερό με το πιεστικό !!! 
Ρωτήστε απλά έναν επαγγελματία ασπριτζή να σας πει για το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν.... Ξέρετε τη θα σας ρωτήση  μετά εκείνος ??? Εχεις να το πληρώσεις ?? Αυτό θα σου πει !! 54 ευρώ το 4λιτρο !!!!!! 

Και επειδή εδώ στην Κρήτη είμαστε και "Κουζουλά" κοπέλια μην κάνετε να γυρεύω και πισίνα μια κοπανιά !!!*  :: 






Έφυγα για δουλίτσα τώρα....

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Νικόλα επέτρεψε μου να σου πω, ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα υλικό με το άλλο !!*
> 
> *Τι είναι η Νανοτεχνολογία*
> *Νανοτεχνολογία είναι ο κλάδος της επιστήμης που έχει ως σκοπό να δημιουργήσει σωματίδια ύλης, τα οποία είναι πολύ μικρά σε μέγεθος – συνήθως 100 νανόμετρα ή μικρότερα. Ένα νανόμετρο (nm) είναι ένα δισεκατομμυριοστό του μέτρου (10-9 m). Για ν’ αντιληφθεί κανείς το σχετικό μέγεθος ενός νανόμετρου προς το μέτρο, μπορεί να φανταστεί το εξής: Αν η γη είναι όσο ένα μέτρο, τότε το νανόμετρο είναι όσο ένα μήλο. Όταν ένα κοινό υλικό μικραίνει σε επίπεδο νανοκλίμακας, τότε παρουσιάζει πρωτότυπες και μοναδικές ιδιότητες, σε σχέση με τα μόρια ή τα ευμεγέθη, κλασικά υλικά όπως τα γνωρίζουμε.*
> 
> *Έτσι, αναπτύσσουμε μοναδικές εφαρμογές με όχημα τη νανοτεχνολογία, με σκοπό να εφαρμοστούν στην καθημερινότητα χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις από τον τελικό χρήστη, γνώσεις ή υψηλό κόστος. Σε τελική ανάλυση, πρόκειται για μια νέα επιστήμη, η οποία στα επόμενα χρόνια θ’ ανατρέψει τα πάντα στην καθημερινότητά μας. Η νανοτεχνολογία σήμερα εφαρμόζεται:*
> 
> **Στην Ιατρική με πολύ εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα, καθώς σε λίγο καιρό ασθένειες, που μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν ανίατες, θα καταπολεμηθούν.*
> **Στο Διάστημα για προστασία των διαστημικών σταθμών.*
> ...


Δεν είπα ότι δεν ξέρω τι είναι η τεχνολογία της νάνο μετάλλαξης υλικού, απλός δια οικονομία ως υλικό που χρησιμοποιώ το νεροβέρνικο.. Κάποιος είπε δια 2-3 χρόνια πάει.. Το νεροβέρνικο το κακό του είναι ότι απορροφάται από το ξύλο και εισχωρεί μέσα όπως την νανοτεχνολογία.. Αν θες μετά να κολλήσεις κάτι πάνω του δεν πιάνει η γόμα.. Αυτό πάει να πει, απορροφητικότητα  "0".  Δια να μην πιάνει η γόμα πάει να πει ότι δεν απορροφάται από το ξύλο δια να γίνει η ανάλογη πρόσφιξη... Το συνηθισμένο βερνίκι δεν απορροφάται από το ξύλο 100% και έχει μέσα χημικές ουσίες δια να κάνει κρούστα και να γυαλίζει, και έτσι σκάει από τον ήλιο με επακόλουθο, μετά από 2-3 σε εξωτερικό χώρο να απορροφήσει νερά...   ::

----------


## ninos

> *Εγώ ρίχνω νερό στον τοίχο μου και αυτό γλιστράει...όπως γλιστράει το νερό όταν "κερώσουμε" το αυτοκίνητό μας....όπως γλιστράει το νερό από το παμπρίζ του αυτοκινήτου μας !! Αν δεν το δει κάποιος σε πράξη δεν μπορεί να το συλλάβει !!  Αν καταφέρω θα σας ανεβάσω βίντεο να δείτε μετά από 3 χρόνια που έχω περάσει το σπίτι τη γίνεται ρίχνοντας νερό με το πιεστικό !!!*


Αλέξανδρε, εαν και εκτός θέματος, θα ήταν χρήσιμο ενα βιντεάκι αυτού που περιγράφεις για να δούμε και το προϊόν αυτό στην χρήση.

----------


## δημητρα

αλεξανδρε, απλα επειδη και εμεις ασχολουμαστε με την νανοτεχνολογια και ερευνα και βελτιωση νανοσωματιδιων.  θα σου πω δυο πραγματα 1) δεν εχουν γινει ακομη ερευνες για την επιπτωση στην υγεια μας αρα να προσεχεις με τα πουλακια σου. αμα ειχες παπαγαλακια που τους αρεσει να τρωνε το ξυλο θα ειχες προβλημα. 2) και οτι και να κανεις λογο χρονου ηλιου και υγρασιας αλλαζει η συμπεριφορα του νανοσυνθετου. 
και κατι αλλο 20 χρονια εγγυση? δηλαδη αυτος εβαλε το προιον σε ξυλο πριν 20 χρονια και ειδε την συμπεριφορα του μεχρι σημερα? 

φιλικα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δήμητρα... 1ον δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες την ετικέτα στην φώτο που έβαλα επιμόνως.....  ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ & ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΛΎΤΕΣ !!! Ξεχνάμε λοιπόν το πρόβλημα με τα πουλιά... !! 

2ον... Αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω !! 
και 3ον... την ίδια ακριβώς ερώτηση έκανα και εγώ στο κατάστημα εδώ και 2 χρόνια πίσω. Καλά...νέο προιόν....πως γίνετε να δίνουν 20 χρόνια εγγύηση ???? Την απάντηση που πήρα και εγώ σου παραθέτω.... Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει βγει το προϊόν 20 χρόνια πίσω για να σου δώσουν εγγύηση !! Σύμφωνα με συγκεκριμένες μετρήσεις που κάνουν επιστήμονες πάνω στο προϊόν γνωρίζουν την αντοχή του με +- 10% αστοχία !!!!  Η ίδια διαδικασία γίνετε και σε άλλα χιλιάδες προϊόντα !!! 
Την απάντηση εγώ με το φτωχό μυαλό την βρίσκω λογική !!! 


Νίκο όταν έβαλα Νανοτεχνολογία στο αστάρωμα του σπιτίου μου, η πρώτη παρατήρηση μου στον αντιπρόσωπο (κατά τρελή τύχη ήταν παρόν στην αγορά μου) ήταν ότι εγώ θέλω να ασταρώσω το σπίτι αλλά σε 2-3 χρόνια έχω σκοπό να το ντύσω με επένδυση πέτρας μόνος μου !!! Δεν πιστεύω να έχω πρόβλημα και να μην πιάνουν τα υλικά μετά ???? Ηταν λοιπόν κάθετος ότι δεν θα έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στο μέλλον !!! Πήρα λοιπόν το προϊόν Νανοτεχνολογίας και είπα να το δοκιμάσω σε μια ζαρντινιέρα μου .. που πραγματικά όποτε ποτίζω γίνεται λίμνη από τα νερά !!! Περνάω μόνο ένα χέρι εσωτερικά...και ένα χέρι εξωτερικά !!! Πέρασε 1 χρόνος και δεν υπήρχε ίχνος υγρασίας....και ξαναλέω ότι μιλάμε για πολλά νερά...χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι !!! Και για του λόγου το* *αληθές....η φώτο παρακάτω... Και την πέτρα τοποθέτησα άψογα....και υγρασία...γιοκ !!! Με την ίδια πέτρα θα ντυθεί όλο το σπίτι εξωτερικά...γιαυτό τον λόγο δεν το έχω βάψει μέχρι σήμερα !!! Βέβαια ο καιρός δεν είναι για τέτοιες επενδύσεις...αλλά το αφήνω να το πιστεύω... χαχαχαχα !!! 


Αστάρομα με ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ !! Ακόμα και στην κόλα πλακιδίων έβαλα το ίδιο προϊόν !! Πλακάκια έβαλα για πρώτη φωρά στην ζωή μου.... διακρίνετε στο βάθος μια μλκια που έκανα...ξεκίνησα με λάθος αρμό και την πάτισα... αλλά ποσός με ενδιαφέρει !! Γλίτωσα τουλάχιστον 400 ευρώ βάζοντας...τα χέρια μου !!! Πραγματικά αν δω κάτι μια φορά...δεν χρειάζομαι 2η για να ξεκινήσω κάτι που θέλω να κάνω !! Τα χέρια πιάνουν...αρκετά καλά !! ότι διακρίνεται στην φώτο..ακόμα και τα τοιχία-σοβάδες-ξύλινος φράχτης-χτιστά παγκάκια....είναι δικά μου !!   
*
*

Και εδώ το αποτέλεσμα του κόπου μου !!! 
*

*Νανοτεχνολογία λοιπόν στην πράξη.... !!!


*και επειδή μπορεί κάποιος να μην πιστή για το πότε έγιναν όλα αυτά....** παραθέτω και ημερομηνία...
*

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ στο μονο που μπορω να κανω εγκυρο σχολιο ειναι οτι η Δημητρα (ή ο Δημητρης ) αναφερεται στην επιπτωση του υλικου νανοτεχνολιας στα πουλια και οχι τυχον διαλυτων που αναφερεις .και για να το αναφερει ,που απο οτι καταλαβα ασχολειται εγκυρα με το θεμα ,να την παρεις στα σοβαρα οσο αν σου πω εγω να μην ξαναβαλεις το κινητο στην μπροστινη (μην σου πω και στην πισινη )τσεπη γιατι καποιοι μπορει να θελουν  να πεθανουν  αλλα τα μελλοντικα παιδια τους δεν τους φταινε σε τιποτα να βγουνε με τερατογενεση ....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά Νανοτεχνολογία υπάρχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια !! Μην τρελαθούμε !! Δεν είναι χτεσινή !!! Εχω ασχοληθεί και εγώ πάρα πολύ γιατί πολύ απλά ότι με ενδιαφέρει το ψάχνω πρώτα και μετά προχωράω !! Δεν λέω ότι ασχολούμε μανιωδώς...ούτε το έχω σπουδάσει !! 
  Στο Ελαδιστάν που ζούμε όσο και να θέλουμε να νιώθουμε περήφανη για την χώρα μας....είμαστε έτη φωτός πίσω σε τέτοια θέματα !! Αυτό βέβαια είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα...και είδη έχουμε ξεφύγει αρκετά από το θέμα μας !!  

Δείτε και αυτό εδώ "αν" σας λέει κάτι....

**Στην αγορά κυκλοφορούν ήδη αρκετά προϊόντα βασισµένα στη νανοτεχνολογία: ιατρικά προϊόντα (π.χ. επίδεσµοι,* *καρδιακές βαλβίδες** κ.ά.), ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήµατα, βαφές που δεν χαράσσονται, αθλητικά είδη, υφάσµατα που δεν τσαλακώνουν και δεν λεκιάζουν, αντιηλιακές κρέµες. Οι αναλυτές εκτιµούν ότι η αγορά αυτών των προϊόντων ανέρχεται σήµερα σε* *2,5 δισεκατοµµύρια ευρώ** µε προοπτική να ανέλθει σε* *εκατοντάδες δισεκατοµµύρια ευρώ** µέχρι το 2010* *και ένα τρισεκατοµµύριο ευρώ αργότερα**. Με την προοπτική επίτευξης βελτιωµένων επιδόσεων µε λιγότερες πρώτες ύλες, συγκεκριµένα µέσω της ανιούσας προσέγγισης στην παραγωγή, η νανοτεχνολογία περικλείει µια δυναµική για µείωση των αποβλήτων στη διάρκεια του κύκλου ζωής των προϊόντων.*
*Βρυξέλλες, 12.5.2004
Επιτροπή Των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων*

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε μαλλον δεν καταλαβαινεις ... μπορει να μην υπαρχει ιχνος προβληματος αλλα ενα ατομο που για να το λεει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το ξερει ,σου λεει οτι δεν εχει ερευνηθει η επιδραση προιοντος της που μπορει να καταπωθουν  απο πτηνα .σε οτι δεν εχει υπαρξει επισημη ερευνα να μην εισαι σιγουρος για τιποτα .το θεμα ειναι οτι στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα δεν εχει υπαρξει και απλη χρηση απο εκτροφεις για να ξεραμε τυχον εμπειριες .εκτος αν εχει γινει και δεν το γνωριζουμε .δεν ειμαι αρνητικος στο υλικο που μπορει και να ειναι το καλυτερο απλα επιφυλακτικος

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Αλεξανδρε μαλλον δεν καταλαβαινεις ... μπορει να μην υπαρχει ιχνος προβληματος αλλα ενα ατομο που για να το λεει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το ξερει ,*σου λεει οτι δεν εχει ερευνηθει η επιδραση προιοντος της που μπορει να καταπωθουν  απο πτηνα .σε οτι δεν εχει υπαρξει επισημη ερευνα να μην εισαι σιγουρος για τιποτα* .το θεμα ειναι οτι στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα δεν εχει υπαρξει και απλη χρηση απο εκτροφεις για να ξεραμε τυχον εμπειριες .εκτος αν εχει γινει και δεν το γνωριζουμε .δεν ειμαι αρνητικος στο υλικο που μπορει και να ειναι το καλυτερο απλα επιφυλακτικος



*Θα είμαι ο πρώτος στον πλανήτη ΓΗ που θα το μάθω λοιπόν από τα πτηνά μου !!!!!!! Για να δούμε.....*

----------


## δημητρα

αλεξανδρε δεν θελω να μειωσω το προιον και πανω απο ολα την κατασκευη σου, απλα αυτα που σου λεω για την υγεια δεν αφορανε τον διαλυτη αλλα τα νανοσωματιδια, νερο βαζουν σαν διαλυτη οχι τοσο επειδη ειναι ακινδυνο αλλα επειδη ειναι παμφνηνο και βρισκεται παντου.οι εταιριες ξερεις τι κοιτανε πρωτα. θα σου πω κατι που βρηκαμε, βαζουμε νανοσωματιδια αργυρου που φτιαχνουμε εμεις σε γιαουρτι η γαλα και λογο οτι ο αργυρος εχει την ικανοτητα να σκοτωνει τα μικροβια, το γαλα και το γιαουρτι μπορουν να αντεχουν πολυ περισσοτερο, απλη ερωτηση θα το ετρωγες?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αν μιλάμε για μεταλλική χρωστική ουσία Δήμητρα ΝΑΙ βεβαίως και θα έτρωγα αλλά με μέτρο !!  Η μεταλική αυτή χρωστική ουσία χρησιμοποιείται για την επιφανειακή επικάλυψη ορισμένων τροφίμων, κυρίως για διακόσμηση γλυκών και σοκολάτας !!  Σε μικρές ποσότητες δεν νομίζω να εγκυμονεί κάποιος κίνδυνος για την υγεία  !! 

*

----------


## δημητρα

οχι αλεξανδρε δεν νομιζω να μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα. λεω νανοσωματιδια αργυρου AgNO3 διαμετρου 7 nm με αναγωγικα μεσα και αλλα,τα νανοσωματιδια αργυρου τα βαζουμε και στις καλτσες για να καταπολεμουν τα βακτηρια, αρα καλτες χωρις πλυσιμο σχεδον. τεσπα απλα αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι η κατασκευη ειναι τελεια και καλη και σιγουρα αδιαβροχη, και τα πουλακια σου θα περασουν μια χαρα. αλλα η νανοτεχνολογια καλη και χρυση αλλα θελει προσοχη και μετρο. για αυτο σου ειπα για τα παπαγαλακια και αν τρωγανε το ξυλο οτι ισως δεν θα επρεπε.

φιλικα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Η έρευνα δεν είναι πειστική ακόμα Δήμητρα !! 
Έχω*  :: * διαβάσει πολλά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ο άργυρος χρησιμοποιείται επί αιώνες για τις αντιβακτηριακές του ιδιότητες.*
*Τα νανοσωματίδια προκύπτουν φυσικά σε πολλές μορφές (π.χ. ηφαιστειακή τέφρα, ωκεάνιος ψεκασμός, σύνθετα ορυκτά κλπ κλπ κλπ).* 
*Ο άργυρος είναι μία φυσική ουσία, συνεπώς ο φυσικός κόσμος μπορεί να την αντιμετωπίσει.
**Είναι πάντα σοφό όμως....να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με το άγνωστο. Το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία ενάντια στη χρήση των νανοσωματιδίων αργύρου, είναι αρκετός λόγος για να ήμαστε επιφυλακτικοί !!* 

*Έχει δοθεί μεγάλη προσοχή από τα media στο γεγονός ότι η νανοτεχνολογία έχει άγνωστους κινδύνους, αλλά πώς μπορεί η επιστήμη και η ζωή να συνεχιστούν, αν συνεχώς ανησυχούμε για τους κινδύνους ?? 
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, πρόκειται για ένα μόνο ζευγάρι, πόσο μεγάλη ζημιά μπορεί να προκαλέσει ένα ζευγάρι κάλτσες....*  :: 
*
....μεγάλη κουβέντα που θα μου άρεσε να ανοιχτή ένα θέμα με βάση την ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ !! Έχουμε πολλά να μάθουμε...
*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και δεν είναι μόνο οι κάλτσες....χαμός γίνεται και με το γιλέκο-πουκάμισο που ενώ το νιώθεις επάνω σου ακριβώς όπως νιώθεις ένα κοινό πουκάμισο....αυτό είναι 100000% αδιάβροχο !!! Το βουτάς σε έναν κουβά με νερό...το βγάζεις...και το βάζεις αμέσως και πας στο γραφείο για δουλειά !!! χααχαχαχαχα απίστευτα πράγματα με την Νανοτεχνολογια !! 
Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες παρόμοια προιόντα...αλλά ένα που είναι για το αυτοκίνητο θα το προμηθευτώ αρχές χειμώνα !! Πρόκριτε για ένα υλικό που το ψεκάζουμε στα τζάμια του αυτοκινήτου γενικά και δεν πάει να ρίχνει καρέκλες από βροχή.... !!! Πιο συγκεκριμένα περνάμε το παρμπρίζ με αυτό....και μετά τα 70 χιλιόμετρα, με καταρρακτώδες βροχή εσύ οδηγάς χωρίς καν να κάνεις χρήσει υαλοκαθαριστήρων !!!!!!!!!  
Τώρα βέβαια θα σας πω και ένα κολπάκι...για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, πάρτε μια Πατάτα...κόψτε την στην μέση... αλείψτε το παρμπρίζ...ξεκινήστε με δυνατή βροχή...και δείτε μόνοι σας το αποτέλεσμα.... !! Το έκανα πράξη πριν πολλά πολλά πολλά χρόνια οδηγώντας ένα...."zastava yugo" (το θυμάστε έτσι ??) όταν έπαθα ζημιά στους υαλοκαθαριστήρες....(είπαμε zastava είναι...)  με τρελή βροχή. Βρισκόμουν για καλή μου τύχη σε ένα χωριό....μπήκα σε ένα καφενείο μέχρι να κοπάσει λίγο η βροχή και να ξεκινήσω... ώσπου πάνω στην κουβέντα με τα γεροντάκια εκεί...μου είπε το..."κόλπο" ένας παππούλης !! Μου έδωσαν μια πατάτα και....ο θεός να τον έχει καλά !!! χχαχαχαχαχχα

*Η Πατάτα ως γνωστών..περιέχει άμυλο !! Το άμυλο απωθεί το νερό !!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Η ζευγαρώστρα έχει διαστάσεις 80χ40χ40 και ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα το απόγευμα !!
>  Η πρώτη είναι δώρο στον φίλο μου τον Ανδρέα (andreascrete) που τόσα έχει κάνει για μένα !!!  
> 
> Μιά φώτο προς το παρόν.... Σύντομη λεπτομερές παρουσίαση όπως πάντα !!! 
> 
> Και για να σας τρελάνω.... την βουτάς σε πισίνα.....και τα υλικά δεν πρόκειται να πάθουν απολύτως τίποτα.... το μυστικό ??? ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ !!! 
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε την κατασκευή της ζευγαρώστρας !! 




*
*Μελαμίνη άσπρη με διαστάσεις 80χ40χ40 !! Οπου υπάρχουν ενώσεις έχει περαστεί πρωτίστως με ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ και μετά το στέγνωμα 24 ωρών πέρασμα με Αντιμουχλική Σιλικόνη !!
*




*Μπήκε και η πλάτη με χαρτομελαμίνη 3 χιλ. περασμένη και αυτή με ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ για πλήρη αδιαβροχοποίηση !!
*




*Οι Καβίλιες που χρησιμοποίησα !!
*




*Λαστιχένια ποδαράκια... κυρίως για όταν θέλουμε να ακουμπήσουμε κάπου την ζευγαρώστρα να μην φθαρθεί πουθενά !!! 
*




*Πάμε τώρα στην παρακάτω φώτο να εξηγήσουμε τη βλέπουμε ! 
Εχω κόψει ένα ξύλο 40 εκατοστά βάθος, το τοποθέτησα ακριβώς στο κέντρο, όπου εκεί επάνω βίδωσα έναν οδηγό τον οποίο βρίσκουμε σε χρώματα σιδηρικά αλλά και σε καταστήματα ξυλείας. Ακριβώς από πάνω διακρίνετε (φαίνεται καλύτερα και σε παρακάτω φωτο) και εκεί ο οδηγός. Εκεί συρταρώνεται το χώρισμα της ζευγαρώστρας !! 
Έφτιαξα 2 συρτάρια με πηχάκια που έκοψα περίπου στα 1.5χ1.5 εκατοστά !! Για πάτος μπήκε η ίδια χαρτομελαμίνη 3 χιλ. η οποία και αυτή και τα πηχάκια περάστηκαν με Νανοτεχνολογία !! Το ίδιο και η πρόσοψη με τα χερουλάκια !! 
*


*Μία πιο κοντινή ! Τα άσπρα πλαστικά είναι βιδωτά παταράκια όπου εκεί θα πατήσει το πλέγμα για να αποφύγω επαφή των πουλιών με ακαθαρσίες !!  
*




*Πέρασμα με ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ !!
*





*Το συρτάρι περασμένο εξ'ολοκλήρου με Νάνο... 
*


*Προσέξτε πόσο τέλεια κούμπωσε το πλέγμα 
*




*Μια γενικότερη εικόνα από τα πρώτα βήματα (εδώ φαίνονται καλύτερα οι οδηγοί του χωρίσματος) !!
*


*Πάμε τώρα στα πηχάκια περιμετρικά του εσωτερικού της ζευγαρώστρας !! Ο λόγος που τα τοποθέτησα είναι ότι δεν ήθελα με τίποτα να χαλάσω την μελαμίνη πατώντας εκεί με τρυπήματα-χτυπήματα για να στερεώσω το πλέγμα της πρόσοψης !!  
*







*ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ & Σιλικόνη σε ματίσεις (τα απομεινάρια έχουν αφαιρεθεί) !!
*




*Βιδώθηκαν και τα κάθετα πηχάκια με γωνίες !!! Ενα λαθάκι εδώ είναι το εξής : Προσέξτε πώς...κάνοντας ένα μικρό φάγωμα στα πηχάκια στην κάτω μεριά πάτησα όμορφα επάνω στον σιδερένιο οδηγό !! Δεν έκανα όμως το ίδιο στην επάνω πλευρά !!! Στην επόμενη ζευγαρώστρα θα διορθωθεί !! 
*


*Πριν αρχίσω να εφαρμόζω το πλέγμα που είχα είδη ετοιμάσει...μερικές πρόβες !!! Τα κοψίματα διακρίνονται καθαρά & έγιναν με σβουράκι και τρόχισμα για της λεπτομέρειες με ειδικό εξάρτημα που θα δείτε παρακάτω !! 
*


*Εδώ πρόβαρα 3 διαφορετικές ποτίστρες σε μέγεθος & σχήμα στομίου να δω αν κουμπώνουν σωστά !!! Τελικός εφαρμογή άψογη και στης 3 !!
*


*Φινίρισμα για τυχών δοντάκια...με συνέπεια γρατζουνίες στα χέρια !!!
*


*Και εδώ αρχίζει η τοποθέτηση του πλέγματος !!! Διακρίνετε η "αντιρίδα" για να μην καταπονηθεί με τα χτυπήματα το πηχάκι με πιθανότητα ακόμα και να σπάσει !!!! Αυτό έγινε σε κάθε δίχαλο !!! 
*



*


Εδώ φτιάνω το πορτάκι του ανοίγματος για να μπει η ταΐστρα !! 
*
*


Ετοιμο να τοποθετηθεί !! Εδώ διακρίνεται καλύτερα και το φάγωμα του ξύλου αριστερά που...έπρεπε να κάνω και στην επάνω πλευρά !! 
*
*
Άποψη από πάνω !! ταΐστρα στην θέση της με τέλεια εφαρμογή και εδώ. Φαίνονται και μερικά από τα εργαλεία...
**




Μπήκε και η δεύτερη ταΐστρα...μπήκε και το χώρισμα στην μέση... και ΤΕΛΟΣ !!!!!!!
*
*


Μια πιο κοντινή φώτο...ολοκληρωμένη !!!! 
*
*
Εδω δείτε το πως μπορεί να την κρεμάσει κανείς σε τοίχο !!! Δεν τα έχω βιδώσει επάνω...απλός δείχνω τον τρόπο !! Υπάρχει και ο άλλος τρόπος...παίρνουμε σιδερένιες-ξύλινες γωνίες και της βιδώνουμε στον τοίχο κάτι σαν ράφι ας πούμε !! Τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί !! 
*




*Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα σημείο που να μην έχει γίνει αδιαβροχοποίηση με ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ με το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν !!! 
*
*




Και εδώ η αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου με την 1η ζευγαρώστρα μου η οποία θα πάει δώρο στο φιλαράκι μου Ανδρέα (andreascrete) !!! Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες με μικρό βελτιώσεις που θα βλέπω στην πορεία !!! 
*
*

  Και οι κατασκευές συνεχίζονται........ 


* :: *

*

----------


## ninos

πολυ ωραια παρουσιαση Αλεξανδρε.Στην επομενη σκεψου να βαλεις κ ενα χερουλι στην οροφη, σαν αυτο στα συρταρια για να την κουβαλας πιο ανετα. Δυο ερωτησεις τωρα

1) ποσο πηγε το κοστος ;
2) τι βαρος εχει ; Ρωτω γιατι βλεπω εχεις βαλει σχετικα χονδρη μελαμινη.

Το μονο που θα αλλαζα θα ηταν η πλατη που θα εβαζα plexy glass λευκο. Πιστευω θα καθαριζει ευκολοτερα απο τα φρουτα κ χορταρικα που θα κολλανε κ δεν θ χρειαζεται κ' ΝΑΝΟΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ  :Happy:  

Μπραβο σου. Πολυ καλη δουλεια.

----------


## lagreco69

Πλουσια και αναλυτικη η παρουσιαση σου!! οπως ακριβως την περιμενα. θα συμφωνησω με τον Στελιο για το χερουλι και το plexy.

----------


## vag21

:Anim 37:  υποκλινομαι.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε.. Θα σου υποβάλω δύο απορίες.. 1ον χωρά το χέρι σου δια καθάρισμα του πάτου !!.. 2ον με τα τρία γατζάκια δεν θα είναι δύσκολη η στερέωση στο τοίχο, λόγο ότι πρέπει να ταυτίζονται με αρκετή ακρίβεια οι τρύπες στα γατζάκια με τις βίδες στον τοίχο... Με δύο είναι πιο εύκολο από τα τρία..  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Να απαντήσω στης ερωτήσεις σας !! 

Στέλιο ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια !!  
Το κόστος το υπολογίζω γύρω στα 50-60 ευρώ όλα μαζί !! Τι εννοώ..
Η μελαμίνες κόστισαν μαζί με την πλάτη 30 ευρώ 
Πλέγμα δεν το αγόρασα....είναι περίσσεμα που έχω αρκετό από την μεγάλη κλούβα !! Με 3χ1 μέτρα κάποιος είναι οκ πιστεύω. Να κάνει και αυτό 15 ευρώ ?? Δεν ξέρω γιατί εγώ είχα πάρει ολόκληρη κουλούρα 25 μέτρα μήκος επί 2 μέτρα ύψος 185 ευρώ !! 
Πηχάκια δεν αγόρασα...έχω μαζεμένα πάρα πολλά από την προηγούμενη δουλειά μου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα είναι από συσκευασίες Π/Π (Πλυντηρίου Πιάτων) της Miele !! Και μιλάμε για πολύ καλό ξύλο.... 
Ο σιδερένιος οδηγός...τα πλαστικά παταράκια....τα χερουλάκια...η πλαστικές τάπες για να κρύψω της κεφαλές των βιδών (δεν φαίνονται σε φώτο) και κάτι άλλα ψιλά...   κόστισαν κάπου 10 ευρώ 
Το μπουκάλι 1 λίτρο Νανοτεχνολογία 18 ευρώ. Τη να κοστολογήσω τώρα εκεί...άντε να χρειάστηκα 4-5 καπάκια για όλη την κατασκευή !! Περίσσεμα λοιπόν 2/3 !!!
 Πηχάκια είναι φτηνοδουλειά...  
Οπότε πάμε εκεί γύρω στο 60 ευρώ !! 

Το βάρος της κατασκευής είναι κάπως μεγάλο μπορώ να πω !! Περίπου 15-18 κιλά !! Τη χερουλάκι να βάλω τώρα εκεί σε τόσο βάρος ?? Δεν ξέρω...σαν ιδέα μου ακούγετε καλή !! Στην επόμενη που θα φτιάξω θα βάλω όμως !! 
Οσο αναφορά το πλέξη γκλας ομολογώ δεν το σκέφτηκαν καν. Ισως να το έβαζα αν το σκεφτόμουν.
Μιλώντας όμως με έναν φίλο από άλλο φόρουμ ο οποίος έχει της ίδιες (χαρτομελαμίνη 3χιλ.) εδώ και 8-9 χρόνια δεν έχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα σε θέμα καθαριότητας !! Με ένα απλό βιτεξ λίγο βρεγμένο φεύγουν τα πάντα από τα γύρω τοιχώματα !!
 Άλλωστε Εκτροφείς παλιοί και πολύ έμπειροι και με πολλές γνώσεις και πολλές διακρίσεις χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιες ζευγαρωστρες !! 
Δεν είναι και τυχαίο ότι τέτοιου τύπου ζευγαρώστρες σε πολλά ελληνικά διαδικτυακά καταστήματα της πουλάν πάνω από 150 ευρώ !! Συστοιχίες ολόκληρες..κάμποσα μέτρα τέτοιων κλουβιών να περνάν και τα 1500-2000 ευρώ !!! Αυτό βέβαια σηκώνει μεγάλη κουβέντα που αν Θέλετε την αναλύουμε σε βάθος !!! Τα υπέρ δηλαδή αλλά και τα κατά τέτοιων τύπου κλουβιών σε συστοιχίες !! 


Νίκο 
Ποιον πάτο να καθαρίσω βάζοντας το χέρι μέσα ??* *Είναι* *τόσο απλό και εύκολο το καθάρισμα στα ταψάκια και μάλιστα χωρίς να ενοχλήσεις καθόλου τα πουλιά !! Αν εννοείς το πλέγμα κάτω...βγάζοντας το συρτάρι το έχω φτιάξει έτσι ώστε να βγαίνει και το πλέγμα με μεγάλη ευκολία !! Με τα γατζάκια που λες έχεις δίκιο. Καλύτερα με 2...παρά με 3 !! 

 
*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Να απαντήσω στης ερωτήσεις σας !! 
> 
> Στέλιο ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια !!  
> Το κόστος το υπολογίζω γύρω στα 50-60 ευρώ όλα μαζί !! Τι εννοώ..
> Η μελαμίνες κόστισαν μαζί με την πλάτη 30 ευρώ 
> Πλέγμα δεν το αγόρασα....είναι περίσσεμα που έχω αρκετό από την μεγάλη κλούβα !! Με 3χ1 μέτρα κάποιος είναι οκ πιστεύω. Να κάνει και αυτό 15 ευρώ ?? Δεν ξέρω γιατί εγώ είχα πάρει ολόκληρη κουλούρα 25 μέτρα μήκος επί 2 μέτρα ύψος 185 ευρώ !! 
> Πηχάκια δεν αγόρασα...έχω μαζεμένα πάρα πολλά από την προηγούμενη δουλειά μου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα είναι από συσκευασίες Π/Π (Πλυντηρίου Πιάτων) της Miele !! Και μιλάμε για πολύ καλό ξύλο.... 
> Ο σιδερένιος οδηγός...τα πλαστικά παταράκια....τα χερουλάκια...η πλαστικές τάπες για να κρύψω της κεφαλές των βιδών (δεν φαίνονται σε φώτο) και κάτι άλλα ψιλά...   κόστισαν κάπου 10 ευρώ 
> Το μπουκάλι 1 λίτρο Νανοτεχνολογία 18 ευρώ. Τη να κοστολογήσω τώρα εκεί...άντε να χρειάστηκα 4-5 καπάκια για όλη την κατασκευή !! Περίσσεμα λοιπόν 2/3 !!!
> ...


 Όχι Αλέξανδρε το πλέγμα, τον πάτο από χαρτομελαμίνη 3χιλ.. Αυτό εννοώ, φορά το χέρι σου!! :Party0016:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφη ζευγαρώστα Αλεξαδρε μπράβο!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το χέρι μου χωράει άνετα από το πορτάκι να κάνω ότι θέλω !! Ο πάτος που αναφέρεις Νίκο καθαρίζεται τραβώντας το συρταράκι έξω !! Δεν νομίζω βέβαια να υπάρχει κανείς που να μην βάλει κάτι στον πάτο...ας πούμε να προσαρμόσει μια εφημερίδα (δεν έχει επαφή το πουλί) ή μια κόλα Α4...η οτιδήποτε άλλο !!!


*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Από περιέργεια και μόνο.... γέμισα το ένα σκαφάκι εχτές με νερό και το πέταξα σήμερα πριν λίγο !!! Προσέξτε της σταγόνες νερό επάνω στο δεξιά μεριά !!!! Το ξύλο έχει αδιαβροχοποιηθεί πλήρως !!!! 


*




 ::

----------


## small676

Έχεις ξεφύγει τελείως (με την καλή έννοια) Κρητικέ. Ο μερακλής ο άντρας δεν κρύβεται.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Έχεις ξεφύγει τελείως (με την καλή έννοια) Κρητικέ. Ο μερακλής ο άντρας δεν κρύβεται.


*Εχω ξεφύγει όντως Δημήτρη !!! Το λέω και εγώ στον...εαυτό μου κάποιες φορές !!! Να είσαι καλά !! 

Και που να δείτε την επόμενη που έρχεται !!!
 Νέες εκπλήξεις με συρταράκια πλαστικού τύπου κολλημένα με "Δ η λ η τ ή ρ ι ο"...... και πολλά πολλά άλλα που έχω στον εγκέφαλο....!! 


*

----------


## Jonny

Αλέξανδρε σε χαίρομαι φίλε για το μεράκι και το κουράγιο!

----------


## kostasloutraki

πολυ ωραια η ζευγαρωστρα... συνεχεισε την καλη δουλεια και την επομενη φορα προσπαθησε να κανεις ζευγαρωστρα με πλεξι γλας...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστώ Κώστα !! 

Ζευγαρώστρα με πλέξι γκλας δεν νομίζω να φτιάξω ποτέ μου !! Δεν έχω δει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Υπάρχουν όμορφες κατασκευές με plexiglas από κάποια παιδιά εδώ, κυρίως όμως για προστασία είτε από αρπαχτικά, είτε για προστασία από το κρύο !!!*

----------


## excess

Μπραβο σου! πολυ ωραια καταστευη! αλλα παρατηρησα 3 μικρο πραγματακια που μπορεις να βελτιωσεις! 

1) στο πορτακι της ταιστρας θα ηταν καλο να βαλεις ενα ελατηριο για να μην παιζει.
2) την κεντρικη πορτα μπορεις να την φτιαξεις οπως εκανες με το πορτακι της ταιστρας αλλα πλαγια και να βαλεις παλι ελατηριο ωστε να μην καθεσαι να κοβεις 1 ωρα το κουνελοσυρμα ( ξερω οτι παιρνει ωρα και δημιουργει καλους στα χερια, εχω φτιαξει αρκετες...)
και 3) τα συρταρακια για το καθαρισμα των κουτσουλιων μπορουν να γινουν 1 αντι για 2 αφαιρωντας το μεσαιο πηχακι κατω απο τον οδηγο και τοποθετοντας ενα πισω στην πλατη παραλληλα με το μπροστινο ωστε να πατησει ο οδηγος στα 2 πηχακια και απο κατω να μπει το κουνελοσυρμα 1 μονοκοματο. επισης μπορεις να κανεις 3 τρυπες σε καθε πλαγια πλευρα και να αφησεις λιγο πιο μακρυα συρματακια στο μεσα κουνελοσυρμα ωστε να θυληκωσει στις τρυπες και να μην κουνιεται!

Αυτα.. φιλικα παντα και προς βελτιωση της καταστευης σου!

Μπραβο σου και παλι!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστώ Ρομπέρτο !!

Στης επόμενες ζευγαρώστρες που δεν θα αργήσουν να μπουν μπροστά (πριν την νέα αναπαραγωγική χρονιά) σίγουρα θα γίνουν πολλές παρεμβάσεις !!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εμένα πιο καλά μου αρέσει η πόρτες στης ταΐστρες να έχουν ελατήριο .
 Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου μόνο στο ότι η κεντρική πόρτα να ανοίγει πλάγια !! Ο λόγος ? Εχει παρατηρηθεί από μέλη που έκαναν την πόρτα να ανοίγει στα πλάγια να χάσουν πουλιά !!! Μυαλό είναι καμιά φορά από βιασύνη ξεχνάμε να κλείσουμε καλά την πόρτα. 
Με την πόρτα να κλείνει προς τα κάτω είναι πιο ασφαλές αλλά τονίζω όχι τόσο λειτουργικό όπως θα ήταν στα πλάγια !! Στο μεγάλο κλουβί για τους παπαγάλους μου το έκανα με αυτόν τον τρόπο και δεν βολεύει !!* Κλουβί για lovebird & cockatiel 
*
Θα τα δω όμως όλα πιο καλά όταν ξεκινήσω της επόμενες. Εχω σκοπό να φτιάξω τέσσερις ακόμα ζευγαρώστρες για την εκτροφή μου !!   *

----------


## excess

Ενοουσα να κανεις πλαγια πορτα με ελατηριο! ετσι δεν θα μπορουν να βγουν εξω, ειδικα αν το ελατηριο ειανι σκληρου τυπου! με δυσκολια θα την ανοιγεις εσυ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ααααα οκ τότε !! Αρχικά εγώ δεν το κατάλαβα καλά !!!*

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Αλεξανδρε ευρηματικος και πολυτεχνιτης.... δεν ησυχαζεις ποτε  και  νοικοκυρης

----------


## excess

Δοκιμασε το, θα σου γλυτωσει πολυ χρονο! και παλι μπραβο που καθεσαι και ασχολεισαι με δημιουργικα πραγματα!

----------


## serafeim

Τελεια μπραβο Αλεξανδρε,
ισως κλεψω και εγω τα κομοδινα του πατερα μου να τα κανω ζευγαρωστρες χεχεχε
πολυ καλη δουλεια  :Happy:  φενεται πως πιανουν τα χερια σου!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστώ Σεραφείμ !!! 

Επι ευκαιρία να βάλω και το βίντεο που ανέβασα πριν λίγες ημέρες !!! 

*
*

Βίντεο ---> ************* 
wait 5 sec. & skip add !! 


*

----------


## serafeim

Πλακα μας κανεις; αν μας αρεσε; εσενα αν δεν σου αρεσει εσενα στειλτην μου και τα μεταφορικα δικα μου χεχεχεχεχε

----------


## birdy_num_num

Αλέξανδρε η κατασκευή σου (που μόλις την είδα) είναι καταπληκτική! Είσαι πραγματικά μάστορας και καλλιτέχνης μαζί!

Ως προς την παλιά κουβέντα που είχατε για τη νανοτεχνολογία θα σου πρότεινα και εγώ μια περίσκεψη σε χρήση προϊόντων με βάση τα νανοσωματίδια. Οι επιπτώσεις στους οργανισμούς ακόμα δεν είναι σαφείς και για αυτό δαπανώνται ακόμα και τώρα (και τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2020) τεράστια ποσά για να διερευνηθούν αυτά τα θέματα. Δες:

http://cordis.europa.eu/fp7/dc/index...age&call_id=92

----------


## Deimitori

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή!

----------


## BugsBunny

Υπέροχη. . .

----------

